# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αγκαθι Μαρίας

## giorgos_

Το συγκεκριμενο αγκαθι οι δικες μας καρδερίνες εκτροφης (όπως και αλλα πράγματα) δεν το τρώνε σα σπορο.
Κι εχουν δικαιο με τοσο σκληρο περιβλημα που δεν μπορουν να σπασουν  καλυτερο ειναι το νιζερ και οι αλλοι σποροι που υπαρχουν στην ταιστρα.
Επειδη ειναι η εποχη (μαλλον στα τελειωματα) που το συγκεκριμενο αγκαθι ειναι στη φυση και οι νεοσσοι θα το δουν μονο σα βλαστωμενο και περιπου μετα απο 9 - 10 μηνες, ενηλικα πλεον σαν ημιωριμο, θελω να δωσω το δικο μου τροπο συλλογης για ενηλικα πουλια εκτροφης.
Το μαζευω οταν η τουφα απο μωβ αρχιζει να πανιαζει και να γινεται μωβ – ασπρη.
Οταν θα πρεπει να το δωσω σε απειρα πουλια (που δεν το εχουν ξαναφαει σε τετοια μορφη) σε μια ακρη με προσοχη βγαζω τα πρασινα κοματια (αγκαθια - πεταλα) που υπαρχουν γυρω – γυρω απο το κεφαλι ετσι ωστε να εμφανιστουν οι σποροι στην ακρη. Οι καλυτεροι σποροι για απειρα πουλια ειναι οι ασπροι (προσεχουμε να αρχιζουν να δενουν να μην ειναι κουφιοι) και μεχρι το ανοιχτο μωβ κατα τη γνωμη μου. Τα πουλιά που έχουν ξαναφαει θα φτάσουν μέχρι τους μαύρους αλλά να πατιούνται με το νύχι και να μην είναι ξεροί.
Μετα απο καποια μαζεματα καποιοι τη διαλογη την κανουν κατα το μαζεμα.

----------


## sarpijk

Γεια σου πατριωτη, σημερα μαζεψα και εγω καμποσα κεφαλια σε μια βολτα στο βουνο. Βρηκα και με ασπρο και με μαυρα σπορια. Εγω με ενα ψαλιδι κουρευω το μαλλι και κοβω και τα γυρω αγκαθια. Ειδα οτι σε ενα κεφαλι ειχε μεσα προνυμφες απο σκαθαρι. Αναρωτιεμαι αν θα το φανε οι καρδερινες. Αν μπορεσω αυριο θα βαλω φωτογραφιες.

----------


## giorgos_

Γεια σου Στεφανε συνηθως ειναι βρωμουσες οι προνυμφες.

----------


## koukoulis

Κι αν οι προνυμφες είναι φορείς από κάποιο παράσιτο; Και αρρωστήσουν τα πουλιά;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο και Στεφανε περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες η βιντεακι με την ολη διαδικασια.

----------


## sarpijk

Τα σπορια ετοιμα να πεταξουν. Αρκετα σκληρα σε αυτη τη φαση οποτε καλυτερα η συγκομιδη να γινεται λιγο νωριτερα οπως ειπε και ο Γιωργος.




Πριν 


Aφου κοψουμε τα γυρω αγκαθια (για δικη μας προστασια) και αφου κουρεψουμε το μαλλι απο πανω.



Σπορια που επεσαν στη σακκουλα. Τα σπαω λιγο και τα δινω. Μπορουμε να τα βαλουμε στο multi.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αν το βάλουμε όπως είναι μέσα στο κλουβί με τις καρδερίνες δεν θα φάνε το σπόρο ?

----------


## sarpijk

Αν τα σπορια ειναι ημιωριμα θα το φανε. Αυτα τα σπορια τα μαυρα δε σπανε ευκολα. Το χνουδι που θα πεταξει δε σε ενοχλει?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αν τα σπορια ειναι ημιωριμα θα το φανε. Αυτα τα σπορια τα μαυρα δε σπανε ευκολα. Το χνουδι που θα πεταξει δε σε ενοχλει?


Το έχω κάνει και το ξέσκισαν.

Βέβαια ξέσκισε και μένα η γυναίκα γιατί γέμισε το σπίτι μέσα απο το χνούδι που λες.... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jk21

> Βέβαια ξέσκισε και μένα η γυναίκα γιατί γέμισε το σπίτι μέσα απο το χνούδι που λες....


χρειαζονται και θυσιες ... πως να το κανουμε !

----------


## giorgos_

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## giorgos_

1 εικονα αριστερο αγκαθι με ασπρα σπορια 
2 το αγκαθι που δινω σε απειρα πουλια
3 το αγκαθι που δινω σε πουλια που εδω και 15 μερες τρωνε αγκαθι 
Αν το πατησεις το σπορακι με τα δαχτυλα πετιεται η ψυχα.
Ειναι σημαντικο σε μια εποχη που τρωνε λιπαρους σπορους αυγοτροφη και πρωτεινες να δινετε συνεχεια.

----------


## giorgos_

Ευχαριστω τη διαχειριση αψογη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εδώ και η δική μου συλλογή σπόρων !!  








Εγώ δεν ξέρω ακόμα καλά πότε ακριβώς να τους μαζέψω, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής με σφυράκι τους κάνω ένα πολύ ελαφρύ σπάσιμο και τους παιρνάω σε αυγοθήκη !! Δεν μένει τίποτα !! 

Στην αυγοτροφή το ίδιο !!*

----------


## jk21

στο σταδιο που περιγραφει ο Γιωργος .Αρκετα πριν ανοιξει το ανθος απο πανω ,για να φυγουν οι << κλεφτες  >> ωστε να ειναι μαλακος ο σπορος

----------


## giorgos_

Αλεξ αργησες να το μαζεψεις στο ειπα και στο φβ.
Τα κεφαλακια που μαζεψα για να βγαλω φωτο ειναι στα τελειωματα και γι αυτο βγαινουν μικρα λογω της μη υγρασιας. Γι αυτο και σε τετοια κατασταση εχουμε αυτους τους σπορους. Ποιο νωρις ειναι σε περισσοτερες καταστασεις.

----------

